

Ask HN: Thoughts on Startup Weekend Idea: Buy with Time - codyh1

What are your thoughts, critiques and comments about this idea that is being created currently in a Startup Weekend Competition? The site name is buywithtime.com
======
shogun21
Just poking through the site, I'm not exactly clear what it is or what you do.

